# Another of my wife's pics



## Ron Evers (Jul 30, 2014)

As a follow-up to the previous post,  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/365675-one-my-wifes-pics.html

here is another of her shots in full auto jpeg.  This is Mt. Fairweather behind the Margerie glacier which we were told has the top usually obscured by clouds.  





Since both our cards were dumped into Lightroom, they are mixed together in the library & when I go looking for prospects to develop her jpegs stand out against my RAW shots.  A tad disconcerting when compared to my RAW files.  

I am so pleased Jeanne is slowly showing more interest in photography & looking @ composition.


----------



## Designer (Jul 30, 2014)

Oooo!  Sweet!


----------



## terri (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful!   She needs to join us, Ron!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2014)

^^Yep!!^^


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 30, 2014)

great composition and style.  Ed


----------

